# speaker system not compatable with sky Q



## cookiemonster (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi i have just got Sky Q installed but I cannot use the ultra hd part as my Sony HT-AS5 speaker will not work is there any way I can connect my speaker system to the sky Q box.


----------



## flmatter (Sep 3, 2017)

a quick google search on both the sky q box and your sony speaker system shows they have an optical connector and I would connect that way. If your sky q does not have a optical out then I do not know.  Upload pictures of the back of both, the sky q and sony system so we know what connectors are available for an attempt to get it working.
Thanks and good luck


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 3, 2017)

thanks flmatter I will try and post some tomorrow.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 4, 2017)

Here are the pictures you asked for.


----------



## flmatter (Sep 4, 2017)

You have the optical connectors, so I would go out and buy a quality optical cable. Plug it into the optical out on the SkyQ and into the Sat/TV input on the Sony. Then follow the audio setup from the manual, if it does not auto set.  monoprice has some good ones, pobably someone from the UK can guide to a quality store/location for one.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi flmatter I ordered this one. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B014T4213Q/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## Jetster (Sep 4, 2017)

So HDMI didn't work?


Sky Q > HDMI > AVR > HDMI > TV


----------



## AsRock (Sep 5, 2017)

Jetster said:


> So HDMI didn't work?
> 
> 
> Sky Q > HDMI > AVR > HDMI > TV



Just what i was thinking, then some real speakers.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 5, 2017)

Would love to but the speakers are rather pricey, the ones I have seen anyway but I only looked on the Sony site.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 5, 2017)

cookiemonster said:


> Would love to but the speakers are rather pricey, the ones I have seen anyway but I only looked on the Sony site.



Depends on what pricey is ?.

Go second hand, get some good old vintage speakers.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tannoy-Me...318828?hash=item33d5eb976c:g:f3cAAOSws5pZG1a-


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 5, 2017)

Sorry AsRock call me fussy I prefer new with a good easy read manual to set them up as I don't  have much luck with used stuff. I was looking for something like what I have ( 5.1 surround sound) that I can use with my 4k Blue ray player and ultra hd from sky Q. £200--£400.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 20, 2017)

Sorry for the delay in letting you know how things went I tried the optical cable today but no joy it didn't  work, so I am looking for one that will work, I quite fancy this.  

https://www.sony.co.uk/electronics/sound-bars/ht-rt5


----------

